# Possibility of Failing Medical Exam for Canada



## waqasjeral (Jan 29, 2012)

hi

I have be hepatic and had under gone treatment for Hepatitis C. After that my results came out to be good and I have a normal ALT level. Can this cause rejection of my medical examination. I am worried.


----------

